# Mover movimentar ou mexer?



## Gamen

Gostaria de saber a diferença entre "mover" e "movimentar" com o senso de "fazer um movimento com o corpo" ou "mudar uma coisa de lugar".

Em espanol apenas temos "mover" como quando falamos: "mover una mesa", "mover los pies en un ejercicio físico", "mover la mano para saludar".
Incluisve em português até usam "mexer" em lugar de "mover".

Minha pergunta concreta é:
São corretos os seguintes usos de "mover", "movimentar" e "mexer"?
*
Mova /mexa* a mesa de lugar.
*Mexe / movimente / mova* os pés para fazer correctamente o exercício.
*Movimentou* a mão / *moveu/mexeu* a mão para indicar algo, mas não entendemos o quê.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Gostaria de saber a diferença entre "mover" e "movimentar" com o senso de "fazer um movimento com o corpo" ou "mudar uma coisa de lugar".
> 
> Em espanol apenas temos "mover" como quando falamos: "mover una mesa", "mover los pies en un ejercicio físico", "mover la mano para saludar".
> Incluisve em português até usam "mexer" em lugar de "mover".
> 
> Minha pergunta concreta é:
> São corretos os seguintes usos de "mover", "movimentar" e "mexer"?
> *
> Mova /mexa* a mesa de lugar. Pode ser, mas, pelo menos no português europeu o habitual será dizer '_mude a mesa de lugar'_
> *Mex*a* / movimente / mova* os pés para fazer correctamente o exercício.
> *Movimentou* a mão / *moveu/mexeu* a mão para indicar algo, mas não entendemos o quê.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Carfer pela explicação!
A idéia de "movimentar" sugere a de "Agitar" também. Estou tentando de ver a diferença entre "mover" e "movimentar" já que o segundo não existe em espanhol.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Em português se diz: "mover uma mesa", porém quanto ao exercício físico se diz: "movimentar os pés para um exercício físico". No caso de "mover la mano..." se diz em português "levantar (estender) a mão para dar um cumprimento".

Então...

*mover* - mudar uma coisa de lugar
*movimentar* - movimento do corpo
*mexer* - pode ser um ou outro ou nenhum dos dois.

No caso de *mexer* às vezes se diz: "Ele está mexendo na tomada". *Mexer* nesse caso o verbo tem o sentido de *consertar*. Então o verbo *mexer* depende mais da frase.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No caso da tomada, está mais para "bulir" do que "consertar".


----------



## Gamen

Eu tenho visto "mexer" nestes contextos:
Ele *mexe* com madeira. (Ele tabalha com madeira)
Quando essa menina dança *mexe* as cadeiras (os quadris). (Quando essa menina dança movimenta as cadeiras...)
Por favor, *mexa* o açucar porque fica no fundo. (Por favor, remova o açúcar...)
Essa notícia *mexeu* comigo. (Essa notícia me turbou, me afetou, me comoveu)
Outro dia esse cara *mexeu* comigo, me insultou na rua e eu reagi. (Outro dia esse cara me provocou...)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mexa o açúcar = revuelve el azucar.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mexa o açúcar = revuelve el azucar.



Exatamente WSE. Em espanhol falamos "revolver el azúcar" e mais formalmente "remover el azúcar".
Acho que em português "remover" também seria a versão mais formal, não é?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não. Nós "mexemos" o açúcar para misturá-lo no leite/café/suco. Se "removermos" o açúcar é porque ele está em excesso.


----------



## Gamen

Em espanhol "remover" também tem o significado de "tirar" (sacar) = To remove (inglês). Mas também usaria em espanhol com o sentido de "revolver" em um contexto muito formal, porém.
Talvez vocês usem "remexer" como termo mais formal?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Em espanhol "remover" também tem o significado de "tirar" (sacar) = To remove (inglês). Mas também usaria em espanhol com o sentido de "revolver" em um contexto muito formal, porém.
> Talvez vocês usem "remexer" como termo mais formal?


Não, não se "remexe" o açúcar. Mesmo formalmente, o "mexemos", pelo menos no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não. Nós "mexemos" o açúcar para misturá-lo no leite/café/suco. Se "removermos" o açúcar é porque ele está em excesso.



E em Portugal também. Usamos '_remexer_' mais no sentido de _'revolver_' (dar voltas a uma coisa em diversas direcções, agitando-a, misturando-a) ou de _revirar, vasculhar_, procurar algo deixando tudo desordenado.


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Carfer pela sua resposta!


----------



## Nino83

Olá!

Estava escutando a versão da Roberta Sá da canção do Dorival Caymmi, "A vizinha do lado", e há uma expressão que não compreendo bem: "ela mexe co'as cadeiras" "ela mexe com o juizo do homem que vai trabalhar".

Há dois sentidos diferentes do verbo "mexer" nas duas frases?

Pela primeira, "mexer as cadeiras" achei "mover-se". Significa "ela se move"?
E pela segunda, qual seria o sentido?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ella alborota/excita los sentidos de los hombres tranajadores"


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, WhoSoyEu.
Imaginava que o sentido fosse isso, pelo contexto, mas foi a preposição "com" que não conseguia compreender bem nessa frase.  
Agora fica tudo claro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En portugués "ela mexe *com *o juízo..." y no "mexe *o *juízo...".
Saludos.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado. 
Pelo contrário, com a primeira, todas as duas são certas, "ela mexe com as cadeiras" "ela mexe as cadeiras"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Prefiro a segunda, porque a primeira dá a impressão que ela está mexendo com as cadeiras, aquelas de sentar...


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado!


----------

